# 5 bí quyết vàng đẩy lùi chứng chuột rút khi mang thai?



## ngocthuy0397 (1/8/19)

*1. Nguyên nhân dẫn đến **chuột rút khi mang thai*
Chuột rút thường là cảm giác đau nhói đột ngột hoặc đau âm ỉ. Nó thường xảy ra ở các chi: bắp chân, bàn chân, bàn tay… Đặc biệt, ở bà bầu hay xuất hiện tại vùng cơ bụng.

Dưới đây là 1 số lý giải dẫn đến tình trạng chuột rút ở bà bầu được các bác sĩ sản khoa chỉ ra:


Do khi có thai, trọng lượng cơ thể mẹ ngày càng tăng lên. Toàn bộ cân nặng cơ thể gây áp lực nhiều hơn tới các cơ bắp ở chân nên dễ khiến cơ vùng chân bị chuột rút.
Do tử cung ngày càng to ra làm tăng áp lực lên các mạch máu chính đưa máu từ chân lên tim và những dây thần kinh từ tủy sống đến chân.
Các bệnh về: chứng ợ hơi, khó tiêu, sỏi thận, bàng quang… cũng dễ khiến bà bầu tăng nguy cơ bị chuột rút.
Thiếu canxi: Một nguyên nhân phổ hàng đầu khiến bà bầu bị chuột rút là do thiếu canxi. Trong giai đoạn mang thai, nhất là những thai kì cuối nhu cầu canxi của cơ thể tăng cao để “phục vụ” cho sự phát triển của bé. Khi lượng canxi không được cung cấp đầy đủ, cơ thể mẹ có xu hướng tự “rút” canxi để truyền cho bé.
*2. Bị chuột rút khi mang thai có nguy hiểm không?*
Chuột rút là một hiện tượng phổ biến khi mang thai và thường không nguy hiểm. Tuy nhiên bị chuột rút kèm theo các triệu chứng như: ra máu, bị nổi mụn nhiều, đau mạnh ở bụng hay trên đỉnh vai, thân nhiệt tăng. Các cơn đau đớn dữ dội… Mẹ bầu cần nhanh chóng đến các cơ sở y tế để được kiểm tra và chữa trị kịp thời.

Bà bầu bị chuột rút không nên lo lắng nhưng cần cảnh giác chớ chủ quan với ý nghĩ chuột rút là hiện tượng tự nhiên. .

*3. Bí quyết ngăn ngừa chuột rút trong suốt thai kỳ*

*Cách 1: Uống bổ sung Canxi*
Để ngăn chặn và khắc phục tình trạng bị chuột rút khi mang thai, chị em cần bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu đầy đủ . Nhu cầu canxi tăng dần theo từng giai đoạn 800 -1500mg canxi nguyên tố/ngày.

Nếu tình trạng thiếu canxi kéo dài trong thai kỳ, bé có khả năng còi xương ngay từ trong bụng mẹ, gây nên các dị tật về xương, còi xương bẩm sinh, thấp, lùn,…

*Cách 2: Vận động chân tay thường xuyên*
Tập luyện thể dục đều đặn mỗi ngày là cách giảm chuột rút cũng như tăng cường sức khỏe. Các bài tập với đôi chân: co duỗi các bắp chân thường xuyên vào ban ngày và trước khi đi ngủ nên co duỗi chân thêm vài lần.

Ngoài ra, các mẹ bầu có thể thực hiện thêm các động tác yoga, thể thao nhẹ, đi bộ… Vận động thường xuyên giúp tăng cường lưu thông tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn cho cả mẹ và bé.

*Cách 3: Massage chân tay, vùng bị chuột rút*
Tự massage vùng bị chuột rút hoặc nhờ người thân xoa bóp mỗi khi tê mỏi giúp bà bầu dễ chịu hơn. Bấm huyệt bàn chân giúp tuần hoàn máu tốt hơn cho bà bầu. Từ đó, giảm thiểu các cơn co cơ, tê bì chân tay.

*Cách 4: Kê chân lên gối mềm*
Khi ngủ hoặc nằm nghỉ ngơi, mẹ có thể kê chân cao một chút với chiếc gối/chăn mềm để không cản trở sự lưu thông máu. Tư thế ngủ khi mang thai nên nằm nghiêng và kẹp 1 cái gối giữa 2 chân. Bà bầu nên đổi tư thế ngủ tránh hiện tượng đau lưng khi mang thai, mỏi người, tê chân…

*Cách 5: Chườm ấm*
Dùng túi nước ấm đặt lên bụng hoặc phía dưới bụng cũng là cách phòng ngừa chuột rút. Lưu ý nhiệt độ nước ấm khoảng 40 độ C, không nên dùng nước quá nóng.

*4. Loại Canxi nào là tốt dành cho bà bầu*

*4.1 Chọn xuất xứ rõ ràng*
Sản phẩm phải được cấp phép bởi Bộ Y tế, tránh mua hàng xách tay không có xuất xứ và chứng nhận kiểm nghiệm rõ ràng. Tốt nhất là được sản xuất tại các nhà máy dược phẩm đạt chuẩn GMP.

*4.2 Chọn dạng dùng*
Canxi dạng ống thường chứa hàm lượng canxi nhỏ, mẹ phải uống nhiều ống 1 ngày. Bên cạnh đó, dạng ống cũng thường cung cấp một lượng đường đáng kể. Không phù hợp với những mẹ có nguy cơ tiểu đường thai nghén cao.

Dạng viên thường cho hàm lượng Canxi cao hơn, nên chọn dạng viên con nhộng khiến mẹ dễ chịu hơn khi uống, phân giải nhanh trong đường tiêu hóa.

Chọn loại muối Canxi hấp thu tốt. Loại Canxi cho bà bầu tốt nhất hiện nay, có tên gọi CNHA (Canxi Nano Hydroxyapatit). Đây chính là loại Canxi cấu tạo nên xương và răng, có độ tương thích sinh học cao với cơ thể. CNHA được hấp thu trực tiếp vào xương mà không cần chuyển hóa giống như các loại Canxi khác. Chính điều này hạn chế được các tác dụng phụ thường gặp khi uống Canxi thông thường.

*4.3. Canxi cần Vitamin K2 để hấp thu vào xương*
Canxi và Vitamin D3 là kết hợp kinh điển. Tuy nhiên gần đây, các nhà khoa học cho rằng, Vitamin K2 mới là nhân tố đóng vai trò then chốt trong việc vận chuyển Canxi hấp thụ vào xương.

*4.4. Nên kết hợp Boron tăng hấp thu hạn chế tác dụng phụ*
Boron là một khoáng chất có vai trò quan trọng trong quá trình hấp thu Canxi. Boron giúp tái hấp thu Canxi từ đường tiết niệu, hạn chế sỏi thận, sỏi bàng quang.


----------

